
Helloworld program in 100+ langauges - hckr
https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld
======
nailer
And it still surprises me there are new languages where 'hello world' is more
complicated than:

    
    
        print('hello world')
    

Dart, which was released two years ago, after JavaScript had been around for
two decades and ASI was still considered an issue, still required a semicolon
after each statement.

I half feel like pulling out an AST and doing a ModernDart, getting rid of all
the redundant tokens and compiling to the } } } } } language we all know and
ignore.

~~~
thirsteh
Why does this surprise you? The goal of most languages isn't to have a very
terse way of writing a program that does nothing but print "hello world".

~~~
nailer
One of the goals of language development is to avoid errors.

Redundancy leads to inconsistencies and is thus poor design. DRY applies to
syntax too.

~~~
thirsteh
What I'm saying is I don't see a language where hello world is

    
    
        module Main
        
        main = println "Hello World"
    

as inferior to a language where it is

    
    
        println "Hello World"
    

simply because of that. That's a particularly superficial way of looking at
languages.

~~~
nailer
I don't either. It's an important consideration, but not the only one.

------
joshbaptiste
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Hello_world/Text](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Hello_world/Text)

------
leigh_t
So basically a less complete version of [https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-world)

------
bsg75
"Hello World" is a little too simple to even begin to compare languages. Is
there a slightly more complex pattern that is (can be) used in these things?

~~~
masklinn
[http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net](http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net)

------
chrisBob
The c example uses puts(). I was a little surprised as this is not the typical
version I have seen.

~~~
bbradley406
Also, the Racket example starts a web server with an html "hello world" page,
which is unlike the other lisp-based examples.

edit: my pull request with a fix was accepted

------
the_watcher
This is pretty cool. Helloworld isn't the best way to judge how high-level a
language is, right? From what I understood, CoffeeScript is supposed to
improve Javascript's readability, but JavaScript had a much simpler Helloworld
program.

It would be cool to see something like this but tiered by some kind of
language evolution (group all the Lisps, all the Javascript-functionality
languages, the C's, etc).

~~~
Avshalom
Helloworld was historically more like a way to make sure your dev environment
was setup right (libraries on the path, compiler actually installed). It's
short pulls in a library and produces visible results. That's why it was
always the intro example not because it was in any way a valid tour of the
language.

------
igvadaimon
Here is coffeescript example:

    
    
        hello = ->
            alert "Hello, world!"
        hello()
    

Why complicate things?

~~~
tragomaskhalos
I don't know coffeescript, but "= ->" looks like one token too many already -
why complicate things indeed.

~~~
tel
It creates a thunk so that alert is called as a result of calling `main`
instead of as a result of defining it.

------
inanov
From [http://www.roesler-ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm](http://www.roesler-
ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm)

> This collection includes 441 Hello World programs in many more-or-less well
> known programming languages, plus 64 human languages.

------
joslin01
I would have liked to see something more substantial. As it stands (and I'm
sorry, I mean no disrespect..), this is quite worthless. I'll spend 30 seconds
clicking around random ones and then leaving.

------
jorgecastillo
If you want a real quick tour of different programming languages I would
instead recommend.

[http://learnxinyminutes.com/](http://learnxinyminutes.com/)

------
unklefolk
Which language required the most lines of code?

~~~
sdfjkl
git clone
[https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld](https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld)
&& wc -l helloworld/* | sort

~~~
dbaupp
What's the output? (For people like me who don't have access to a git client
right now)

~~~
martiuk
Probably chef.

[https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/blob/master/ch...](https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/blob/master/chef.chef)

The best (esoteric) programming language.

------
tlarkworthy
hehe, it really confuses github language detector, Github: it looks like
PASCAL to me.

This repo should become a testcase

~~~
peterjmag
Looks pretty accurate to me, actually. Delphi's a Pascal derivative, so Github
counts two files[1] towards the Pascal total, and the other top languages
[2][3][4] are pretty verbose.

[1]
[https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/search?l=pasca...](https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/search?l=pascal)

[2]
[https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/search?l=actio...](https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/search?l=actionscript)

[3]
[https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/search?l=omgro...](https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/search?l=omgrofl)

[4]
[https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/search?l=xtend](https://github.com/Prithvirajbilla/helloworld/search?l=xtend)

